# Hackberry Rod & Gun - Fishing - 11/19/2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

NOVEMBER CATCHING CONTINUES TO BE GOOD AFTER MORNING DUCK HUNTING

The cast part of our most popular BLAST & CAST trips continues to be very good with limits of Flounder, speckled trout and redfish coming to the dock most everyday. As long as the weather stays good and the lake remains clear you should get over here and shoot some ducks in the morning and catch some fish in the afternoon. Here are a few pictures from the last couple of days. Click here and take a look at all of them. http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------

